# How to take out cheesecake out of the springform to serve?



## MangoCheesecake

Hello there, I'm new to this forum and learning how to cook.  I love cheesecake. I've made my own cheesecake and it didn't turn out so bad. My problem is, I don't know how to take the cheesecake out to serve. Is chesecake always serve off of spring from bottom?  Or we actually can take the cheesecake out and place it on a flat plate to serve. 

Help me! 
Thanks!


----------



## Barbara L

We always set the springform pan bottom in a pretty plate for serving.  I guess you could use a large flat knife, or floss or something to carefully take it off of the pan bottom.  Or (this just came to me) you could line the pan bottom with parchment paper or some of that new stick-free foil, then carefully slide it off when it is done.

 Barbara


----------



## jasonr

Line the bottom of the pan with parchment baking paper.  When the cake is finished, invert it onto a cooling rack. Peel away the parchment paper, and then invert it back onto another cooling rack, so the cake is now face side up.


----------



## Alix

That last method might be messy with a cheesecake though...


----------



## jasonr

Yeah, I have never made cheesecake, nor even eaten it, so I admit that my suggestion may not be appropriate. However, it is the standard way to deal with Genoise, sponge cakes, and just about any kind of cake I have made in a springform pan.


----------



## Barbara L

jasonr said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have never made cheesecake, nor even eaten it, so I admit that my suggestion may not be appropriate. However, it is the standard way to deal with Genoise, sponge cakes, and just about any kind of cake I have made in a springform pan.


Since you didn't know, you are forgiven.   LOL  It would be about like inverting a lemon meringue pie to take it out of the pan.  They are very soft and creamy on top.  

Now the real question--Why have you never tried cheesecake?  I have a great recipe (the one from Aunt Emma's Pancake House in San Diego, CA--no longer there) if you want to try it.  My mom always thought cheesecake sounded disgusting, but my uncle (who managed Aunt Emma's) brought her some of theirs, and gave her the recipe.  She found out how wonderful it was!  Ours is a little fluffier than the New York style ones, which are also good.

 Barbara


----------



## chefcyn

Barbara L said:
			
		

> jasonr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have never made cheesecake, nor even eaten it, so I admit that my suggestion may not be appropriate. However, it is the standard way to deal with Genoise, sponge cakes, and just about any kind of cake I have made in a springform pan.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you didn't know, you are forgiven.   LOL  It would be about like inverting a lemon meringue pie to take it out of the pan.  They are very soft and creamy on top.
> 
> Now the real question--Why have you never tried cheesecake?  I have a great recipe (the one from Aunt Emma's Pancake House in San Diego, CA--no longer there) if you want to try it.  My mom always thought cheesecake sounded disgusting, but my uncle (who managed Aunt Emma's) brought her some of theirs, and gave her the recipe.  She found out how wonderful it was!  Ours is a little fluffier than the New York style ones, which are also good.
> 
> Barbara
Click to expand...


Please, please, please post it??  Fluffy cheesecake sounds heavenly!


----------



## cookienut

You can either use parchment paper, cake liners, or line the whole inside with foil.  Once you chill the cake "completely" then you can just gently lift the cake and peel away the lining.  I've done this many many times and never had a mishap.  I don't like serving cheesecakes on the springform pan either.


----------



## masteraznchefjr

heres an easier way you take a big pan well i think its a wok put one of those oven grill thingies on top to hold the cheesecake and and the pan so its not touching the water that is being boiled. let it be steamed for like 5 minutes or so and the cheesecake should be loosened to be flipped over on a plate then flipped back on another


----------



## janscheesecakes

Hi -
I always put a parchment paper circle in the bottom of the pan.  Once the cheesecake is completely cooled (overnight is best), remove the rim, then take a long spatula and slide it under the parchment paper to remove the cheesecake from the bottom.  As you're doing this, as you're sliding the cheesecake & lifting it up with the spatula (ever so slightly), begin to slide your serving plate under it at the same time so that the cheesecake is always supported.
Nothing wrong with just leaving the cheesecake on the pan bottom to serve (with or without the parchment), it's just that I find I never get the bottoms home if I've taken the cheesecake somewhere.  Something like Tupperware...it never finds it's way home!
Good luck!


----------



## chez suz

I make many Cheese Cakes...and getting it off the bottom of the Spring Form Pan seems to be hit or miss...but my other prob was when I serve it on the bottom of the pan on a decorative plate it always slides around...just found a remedy to that prob...tape the bottom down to the plate.


----------



## Jawilliams

Barbara L said:


> Since you didn't know, you are forgiven.   LOL  It would be about like inverting a lemon meringue pie to take it out of the pan.  They are very soft and creamy on top.
> 
> Now the real question--Why have you never tried cheesecake?  I have a great recipe (the one from Aunt Emma's Pancake House in San Diego, CA--no longer there) if you want to try it.  My mom always thought cheesecake sounded disgusting, but my uncle (who managed Aunt Emma's) brought her some of theirs, and gave her the recipe.  She found out how wonderful it was!  Ours is a little fluffier than the New York style ones, which are also good.
> 
> Barbara




Actually, Alton Brown inverts a cheesecake onto a plate, and then onto the serving plate in his cheesecake on Good Eats, and it turns out fine

Here's the link! And it is an awesome cheesecake!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycxKlc4aYy0


----------



## Andy M.

Just serve it from the pan bottom.  You risk damaging the cake and there is no need to remove it.

However, if you insist, I use the burner on my gas stove.  Place the cheesecake on the burner and turn the burner on full blast for 10 seconds.  Turn it off an use a cake decorating spatula to slide it onto a serving platter.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I use a thin blade knife...dipped in very hot water....run it under the cake, maybe twice and Voila!!!


----------



## bakechef

I have one Wilton pan with a textured bottom, as long as I give it a quick spray of cooking spray, it is very easy to remove, just slide my offset spatula under it and it slides right off.  I have 2 others (don't remember the brand) that are flat bottomed and the crust will often stick, so those get lined with parchment, but this requires flipping onto a plate like Alton does, which sometimes roughs up the cheesecake a bit.


----------



## babetoo

i always just leave mine . would seem to invite disaster to take it off. if you use a flat serving plate, it will not slide around. i have a pumpkin cheesecake in fridg. as we speak. would hate to think all my work could be messed up.


----------



## Jawilliams

bakechef said:


> I have one Wilton pan with a textured bottom, as long as I give it a quick spray of cooking spray, it is very easy to remove, just slide my offset spatula under it and it slides right off.  I have 2 others (don't remember the brand) that are flat bottomed and the crust will often stick, so those get lined with parchment, but this requires flipping onto a plate like Alton does, which sometimes roughs up the cheesecake a bit.



I used parchment paper for mine too. Plus I don't like leaving it on the spring form bottom because I worry it will get scratched if someone used something hard or sharp to cut the cheesecake.

But my point, was just that it can be inverted without damaging. However, I don't have quite the skill as Alton does


----------



## bakechef

Jawilliams said:


> I used parchment paper for mine too. Plus I don't like leaving it on the spring form bottom because I worry it will get scratched if someone used something hard or sharp to cut the cheesecake.
> 
> But my point, was just that it can be inverted without damaging. However, I don't have quite the skill as Alton does



My favorite recipe comes out a bit creamy on top, so it looks a bit rough, Alton makes it look soooo easy!

I will often take my offset spatula and dip it in hot water to smooth out the sides and top where it stuck to the plate.  If I am making it for home, I'm not so fussy, but I often have people paying me to make these, so I try to make them as perfect as possible.

I don't leave them on the pan for the same reason, that non-stick finish scratches far too easily, and when I'm selling them, this isn't an option.


----------



## Jawilliams

Tonight I didn't invert it, but used the cake spatula to remove it, and it came off very easily! However, when I went to put it on the serving dish.... It didn't want to slide off, and cracked a bit. Maybe I should have sprayed the cake spatula.


----------



## EvoFX

Barbara L said:


> Since you didn't know, you are forgiven.   LOL  It would be about like inverting a lemon meringue pie to take it out of the pan.  They are very soft and creamy on top.
> 
> Now the real question--Why have you never tried cheesecake?  I have a great recipe (the one from Aunt Emma's Pancake House in San Diego, CA--no longer there) if you want to try it.  My mom always thought cheesecake sounded disgusting, but my uncle (who managed Aunt Emma's) brought her some of theirs, and gave her the recipe.  She found out how wonderful it was!  Ours is a little fluffier than the New York style ones, which are also good.
> 
> Barbara



i second for this recipe


----------



## Rocklobster

just pass around some forks and everybody eat it right out of the pan


----------

